# Capuchin Monkeys.



## DragonKeeper (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright, I have been wondering this for a long time, I have seen Capuchin Monkeys a lot on classified websites such as:

Here.
And here.

Are they illegal to keep in Aus?


----------



## slim6y (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, i was lucky and ordered two mating pairs in 2005... They're getting harder to get these days.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 28, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Yes, i was lucky and ordered two mating pairs in 2005... They're getting harder to get these days.



Got pics?

That is awesome, I see a few to give away every now and then, I gues people grow tired after the novelty wears off.

How come they are legal here and things like squirrels aren't?

And are they difficult to care for.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 28, 2008)

They're very shy animals. I love having them around though, they're the life at parties when they've had a few drinks.

Generally they don't let me take photos. But they do like the attention from time to time.


----------



## SyKeD (Apr 28, 2008)

omg no way..... :O!!! your allowed to keep monkeys!!!!.. i so want one of them!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 28, 2008)

Monkeys? I thought you said cappacino machines... I bought two mating pairs...


----------



## amazonian (Apr 28, 2008)

Reel em in slim6y, reel em in


----------



## slim6y (Apr 28, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Reel em in slim6y, reel em in



I can't do that... because I feel bad enough.. a 16 year old and an 18 year old... I had to give in and talk about cappachino machines.....

If they were 11 or 12 I'd keep it going... because at least at that age you're meant to be gullible!


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone currently own or breed these Monkeys on this Forum, I would be interested to find out whats involved with keeping them. 

Cheers


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 28, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Yes, i was lucky and ordered two mating pairs in 2005... They're getting harder to get these days.


Lucky until the chameloanaconda got to one of them


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol erm.


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 28, 2008)

Offer to pick it up, see what happens, lol.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 29, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Lucky until the chameloanaconda got to one of them



I wished you hadn;t reminded me of that...

That snake is still on the loose...

There's a pic of it somewhere on this internet site stalking a bird... I have to find it, maybe someone seeing the pic will remember seeing the snake around somewhere. I really want it back.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's a picture of the cameonconda that ate some of my monkeys - see how it's stalking that bird. That bird didn't even get a chance...


----------



## cockney red (Apr 29, 2008)

Having received a bite from a friends Spider Monkey, i can tell you monkeys make terrible pets, and always end up given to Zoo's or the like.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 29, 2008)

I've heard first hand from a friend that they are very poor pets. They don't do well unless in groups, and if they arn't in groups they become very attached and protective of a sole owner and will often attack anyone who gets close to that person.


----------



## hornet (Apr 29, 2008)

omg i need an attack monkey, i will finally be safe walking the streets at night  lol slim6y you crack me up


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 29, 2008)

Monkeys are terrible pets,,we had to get rid of our little guy because he kept burning the milk,,
Dont believe me?
heres a pic..


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 29, 2008)

Slim, I ran your pic through my Chamoanimal recognition software to show everyone that your not insane. But I found something strange, I think your Monkey got bitten by the chamelanconda, making a Chamelcapchuin riding a Chamelcollie. They are one dangerous snake slim, I can't belive you haven't found it yet. Lord knows how many Chamoanimals are running around now. All because you "Just had to have one"


----------



## jessb (Apr 29, 2008)

waaaaay too much time on your hands guys!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 29, 2008)

LMFAO...........and its not even April Fools Day!!


----------

